# Almera boot leak, solution ?



## PhilA (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi , hoping to find advice form someone with similar experiince or hopefully someone in the trade.

I identified a small leak getting in at rear left hand side light fitting. The panel rivetted on is where its drippping down. 

I tested by pouring water around boot lid. The water is somehow making its way behind the drain channel and appearing behind the rivetted panel.

The water is collecting fairly quickly in the base of the boot.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## leonard (Feb 24, 2010)

mine is a 5 door hatchback

i have sealed the boot rubber seal with " Tiger Seal" , also the rubber gromets were the rear washer goes to the boot lid, i alos sealed around the o/s taillight assy, but the leak was still there,

i then got a water hose, and stared spraying around trhe taillight, no leak
then i moved up midway up the panel and sprayed it with water, no leak
i then sprayed the top drivers side corner of boot,p it was now leaking, so the leak was up high,

i removed the interior panels, and put my fingers inside the panel up high , i could feel water just below the grommet for the rear washer hose,

there is a rubber on the roof, above the rear drivers side door, i removed this,

now i have a channell where wate can be collected, i pluged one end of the channell with plummers putty, and filled the channell with water,

the water should stay ther, but it was disapearing,
i check for water near the grommet, and there was water,

i used some sealant along the whole lenth of this channell and the passengers side as well, 
i then went and gave it a good soak with a hose for about 30 mins,

i could find no water, hope this helps, as it took me about 2 days to do this,


----------



## mikeLekan (Feb 27, 2013)

Sound interesting Leonard my brother got the the same probs. like PhilA has, is that "Tiger Seal" thing really works. might get one and give it to my brother.


----------



## leonard (Feb 24, 2010)

no water in boot still
i have being checking it for the last couple of months.

it seems to be a common problem with the almera


----------



## johnbettsbristol (Mar 6, 2014)

*Nissan Almiera leaking boot*

If there is any sign of dampness in the lighting unit then this is the source of the leak. The seal has a tendency to shrink over the years. The unit is held in place by 4 bolts.
Press the unit against the car and tighten all 4 bolts by hand. Don't use a spanner because the bolts could brake away from the lighting unit.

If this does not work then you need to buy a new seal from a Nissan dealer. They cost just short of £30 and are enough for both units. Carefully clean away all remnants of the old seal, fix the new, and replace the unit following the points above.

I've just done this and it appears to have worked.

JB Bristol


----------

